
Acer will have a tough time using Chrome OS, Android to offset sliding PC sales - cpleppert
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/08/acer-will-have-a-tough-time-using-chrome-os-and-android-to-offset-sliding-pc-sales/
======
Danieru
If anyone else notices the odd tone I checked the byline which explains it:
"Peter Bright / Peter is a Microsoft Contributor at Ars.".

I'm too young to remember the era before Microsoft. I grew up thinking
computer == windows. That a major Windows OEM is hoping for a saviour in linux
distros and that this is not big news is amazing. That a self-proclaimed
Microsoftfy's biggest "concern" is profit margin also underlines how _far_ the
world has changed. Granted Android and ChromeOS are not the linux distros
slashdot hoped would rule. I would take issue with this and yet the freedom to
be different is a culmination of the four freedoms. It took a while but open
source's fundamental advantages are pulling it ahead bit by bit.

~~~
whyenot
Peter[1] is not a "microsofty" (actually, I'm not quite sure what that is).
He's a journalist who covers MS related news for Ars, and he has done so for
years. He's highly opinionated, but I wouldn't say he has a strong pro-
Microsoft bias anymore (he did in some of his early writing).

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=DrPizza](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=DrPizza)

------
mtgx
Sounds like someone is upset Acer is "quitting" Microsoft.

------
Shorel
As long as they start doing Ubuntu Tablets and Phones, it's all fine by me.

